# Ramco Surface grinder - $250 (Granada Hills, CA)



## kb58 (Nov 16, 2019)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/d/granada-hills-surface-grinder-machine/7015841324.html


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

Damn! Someone want to pick this up for me?


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh Boy - sorry I can't help, being across the pond and all, but..
Firstly - it looks like a bargain if it is fixable, and..
Are you really confessing to having bought this kit, and it is at the other end of the country?
Oops!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Oh Boy - sorry I can't help, being across the pond and all, but..
> Firstly - it looks like a bargain if it is fixable, and..
> Are you really confessing to having bought this kit, and it is at the other end of the country?
> Oops!



No, it's just quite a deal and only 550 miles away.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 18, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> No, it's just quite a deal and only 550 miles away.


Wow! Here in UK that would take all day + motel stopover (or some camping), and all day to get back!
I once drove 1550 miles in Africa, in 23 hours 50 minutes, stopping only for fuel, and  sharing the task with a pal, but I was youthful then.

I got into a whole lot of trouble with my wife for playing on eBay without checking the "collection only" destination for the South Bend (bargain!). It was 94 miles away, but here, that involved a South side M25 trek, through the Dartford Tunnel into Essex. It may not sound like so much until you become aware that the M25 can qualify as "Europe's biggest car park" !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Wow! Here in UK that would take all day + motel stopover (or some camping), and all day to get back!



Despite the 70 mph speed limit down I5, it would easily be a 24 hr. round trip with all the incidentals. Thaaat, and I'd have to drive to L.A. I'd rather have a root canal without anesthesia.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 18, 2019)

OK - I have heard that L.A. is misery, and that from my daughter who had the benefit of being driven around paid for on a UK government expense account - but on to more positive things. You scored this bargain from Craigs. So is it so far sight unseen? Are you hoping a bit of a cleanup and maybe a new cable, and you are good to go?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

No, I haven't bought it. I would if I needed it more or there was less misery involved in getting it.


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 19, 2019)

Granada Hills is the Northern extreme of the San Fernando Valley, closer to Santa Clarita than Los Angeles.  Its adjacent to the 210, 5 and 405 freeways.  Buddy and I used to schlep machinery in, out and through that sleepy little town...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> Granada Hills is the Northern extreme of the San Fernando Valley, closer to Santa Clarita than Los Angeles.  Its adjacent to the 210, 5 and 405 freeways.  Buddy and I used to schlep machinery in, out and through that sleepy little town...



Coming from Northern California, anything south of the Tehachapis is L.A., and I'm inclined to throw in Bakersfield.


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a brother in law with a pickup truck in Santa Paula which is 40 miles away.  Kind of a big "ask" but I bet he would pick it up for me.

Do I really need a surface grinder though???


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 19, 2019)

MikeInOr said:


> I have a brother in law with a pickup truck in Santa Paula which is 40 miles away.  Kind of a big "ask" but I bet he would pick it up for me.
> 
> Do I really need a surface grinder though???



Of course you do.


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 19, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Of course you do.



6x12 seems pretty small.  My wood planer is 18"... if I had a surface grinder it would certainly be nice to sharpen my own planer blades.  I already have more projects than time... I understand running a manual surface grinder is a VERY slow process.   ...or so goes my justification for not pursuing it!  

But that is the answer I would expect to get from this board of enablers.!  LOL!


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 19, 2019)

So if it is still on the list, and you burn $250 on it, you might maybe make the experience OK if you take a pal along, fetch it, and then chill out. Get some rest. Then sneak out of LA in the wee small hours.

There is the normal risk that things might go wrong, and it turns into a darn pain, plus even when you get hold of it, you may find it is in a mess! This should not qualify to be something that if you don't go for it, you always wonder what it might have been.

The real test is, would you rather have something else? If you have found it, and so want it that you will happily take on the "LA Delights Experience", and you just don't care if the "epic escape from LA" adventure involves all kinds of mess-ups, then you know this is for you! 

What am I saying? Good Lord - is LA _really_ so bad?


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 19, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> So if it is still on the list, and you burn $250 on it, you might maybe make the experience OK if you take a pal along, fetch it, and then chill out. Get some rest. Then sneak out of LA in the wee small hours.
> There is the normal risk that things might go wrong, and it turns into a darn pain, plus even when you get hold of it, you may find it is in a mess! This should not qualify to be something that if you don't go for it, you always wonder what it might have been.
> The real test is, would you rather have something else? If you have found it, and so want it that you will happily take on the "LA Delights Experience", and you just don't care if the "epic escape from LA" adventure involves all kinds of mess-ups, then you know this is for you!
> What am I saying? Good Lord - is LA _really_ so bad?



YES!


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 20, 2019)

If the grinder is a roller type be sure to remove the table before transport.  
The table bouncing on the rollers will ruin the mating ways.
It's probably a conventional type but one never knows for sure without researching it.


----------

